# tad with little tail left



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i have a vent tad that its tail is going away and it front legs still havent come thru im worried it going to drown. anyone have this happen and is there anything i can do.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm no expert but if it hasn't popped fronts by now, I seriously doubt they'll develop. Spindly seems to be common in vents from what I hear, so unfortunately I would say that the outlook isn't so good. I have Amazonicus tads right now and they popped fronts well before their tails were absorbed, but even then, it's a wait and see as the fronts could still be present but non functional. 

Brent


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

this is the first ive had this happen and the only one in that cluch


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

still alive i can sort of see his legs still inside it im keeping him alive till his tail is all gone. any suggestions??????????


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Do the legs look fully formed? I've had Lamasi tads morph with their legs still inside, but they never popped out. Heck, the froglets even pushed themselves up on land. I let them live for another week, but ultimately I put them down. If the legs don't pop by the time the tail starts to shrink, I don't think they will at all. By that time, they're past that point in development. You can let it be for now and MAYBE it'll pop the fronts before fully morphing. But if it gets to the point where it starts to come out of the water and the legs still haven't formed, it's best to cull it. 

Best of luck, 

Brent


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i flushed him this morning he was trying to get on land with no leggs.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> i flushed him this morning he was trying to get on land with no leggs.


I know this has come up a couple of times, but I strongly suggest you follow established guidelines for euthanizing amphibians.

http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/euthanasia.shtml


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well i will gladly take that into consideration, although euthanization wasnt nessisary as he was already dead i neglected to add that to my above comment. thanks for the info. i usually use Ethyl alcohol if needed. i felt so bad for the little guy.


----------

